# CPU temperature / Volatge monitoring in gigabyte board



## Thiyaga (Mar 26, 2008)

I am having P4 1.5 GHZ processor running on gigabyte mother board(GA-8LS533) for which i want to monitor the CPU and system temperture /Voltages and FAN speed but none of the utility am using is showing these options.I tried using Easy Tune 5 pro ,CPU-Z and Everest but none of these were able to monitor my system temperature .I am afraid whether my system has ability to monitor the system temperature or not .I am not even sure about whether any sensors are embedded in the motherboard for this purpose if so where to locate it ?.For an additional information :-my BIOS chip manufacturer is pheonix BIOS F2 which is not even showing the temperature of CPU under "PC Health Status" in BIOS menu .No such option is available there .

This is what is shown in the BIOS menu under PC Health Status.......

CMOS Setup Utility-Copyright (C) 1984-2002 Award Software
PC Health Status
Reset Case Open Status [Disabled] 
Case Opened NO



Please help in this.....


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

If the temp is not shown in the BIOS, then it's likely there is no sensor on the board to detect system/cpu temps.


----------



## Thiyaga (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks mattlock

I heard that in all p4 CPU's there is in an inbuilt thermistor sensor .If this is true can't i see my CPU's temperature ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try with
speedfan
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
sensors view 
http://stvsoft.com/
pc wizard
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## Thiyaga (Mar 26, 2008)

I have already tried with PC Wizard .....
may be I will try to use the other two options.Stilll I didn't get from anyone whether the P4's inbuilt CPU thermistor's data is accessible or not.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the sensors rely on them being part of the m/b


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thiyaga said:


> Thanks mattlock
> 
> I heard that in all p4 CPU's there is in an inbuilt thermistor sensor .If this is true can't i see my CPU's temperature ?


As Dai stated P4s rely on motherboard sensors to the CPU temp. 

Newer Intel processors (Core solo, Core2 Duo, etc) has a Digital Thermal Sensor (DTS) built into each core and the reading is stored on the CPU. So it can be read directly from the CPU even if the motherboard doesn't have any sensors.


----------



## Thiyaga (Mar 26, 2008)

hmmmm ..Thanks mattlock.
So it seems like I can't go any further to get this done.....:sad:


----------

